# Help me sex this azureus? (with pics)



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

I have four azureus - 2 males, 1 female, and this unknown. The frogs are around a year old. The unknown frog is physically larger than the males, and has smaller / narrower toe pads. However, compared with the known female in the vivarium, the unknown frog has a much less pronounced back arch.

Please take a look at the top-down, toe pad, and profile pictures and give me your best guesses as to the sex of this frog! Many thanks!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It still looks female to me, though it is not as clear as with some frogs.

Mark


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

It's either a female or a _very_ robust male. Here's another picture of the frog's profile...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like plenty of back arch to be female and the toe pads sure are small for a male.

Mark


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks female to me: back IS arched, small toe pads, and plump!


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks female to me: back IS arched, small toe pads, and plump!


----------



## Wolf Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

It looks very similar to my female azureus. I’d agree w everyone else. Toe pads are quite small.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

*Update*

Watcher is female! Her back arch is more pronounced now a few months later. But the dead giveaway was her behavior! She's been pawing at the back of my known male and, I suspect, is the one who has been laying eggs.

Thanks all for your input to sex the frog, this one is definitely case closed!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted out. Congrats


----------

